# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Lào - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Lao

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Lào* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Lào*.

*Mua sắm tại Luang Prabang

*Hãy chắc chắn để khám phá chợ đêm trên Sisavangvong Road và các cửa hàng trong khu phố cổ của Trung Quốc. Các cửa hàng quà tặng rất nhiều xung quanh thị trấn là tốt để chọn lên hàng dệt may theo phong cách thời trang cao cấp và các đối tượng hộ gia đình quaint.



Đối với các sản phẩm tươi sống như thịt, rau và các loại thảo mộc, thả vào Phosi thị trường. Lưu ý rằng văn hoá thị trường Lào, không giống như Thái Lan hơn khàn khàn, không có khó bán do đó, tôi không mong đợi badgering và mua hàng cùng một mức độ.

Chợ đêm là một sự kiện đêm diễn ra giữa đầu 17:00 và 23:00 tại Wat Mai và chạy dọc theo đường Sisavangvong Road to trung tâm thị trấn (Settathilat Road).



Đường phố được đóng lại với các xe và các thương nhân bộ lạc đồi nổi lên với hàng may mặc khác nhau, đồ gốm, tre, đèn, chăn, tấm trải giường, thủ công mỹ nghệ và chiếc khăn lụa bạn sẽ tha hồ mua sắm các món hàng lưu niệm cho người thân tại đây. Các nhà cung cấp thường báo giá cao hơn so với khi mua từ các cửa hàng trong thời gian ngày, do đó hãy chắc chắn rằng bạn mặc cả (lịch sự) hoặc cửa hàng xung quanh đầu tiên.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Mua sắm tại Champasak*


Như với tất cả các thành phố ở Lào, có một thị trường Morning bán thịt tươi, rau, và các thành phần thực phẩm. Quà lưu niệm như dệt lụa tơ tằm, silverwares, đồ trang sức, đồ cổ và các sản phẩm đồi bộ lạc có thể được tìm thấy tại các quầy hàng nằm xung quanh hầu hết các điểm tham quan Champasak. Khi ở Champasak, đừng quên thử (hoặc thậm chí mua) nổi tiếng Lào Cà phê Arabica được trồng ở cao nguyên Bolovens (về phía đông của Pakse là nơi tốt nhất để phát triển cà phê tại khu vực Đông Nam Á).

*Dao Heuang (Chợ mới)*

Một thị trường lớn so với kích thước thành phố nhỏ bé nằm trên đường 13 gần cầu Nhật Bản qua sông Cửu Long. Các thị trường mới cung cấp tất cả mọi thứ từ thực phẩm tươi sống đến các mặt hàng kim loại. Thị trường được tổ chức tốt và được chia thành các khu vực như quần áo bạc, khu vực và các phụ kiện, và thực phẩm. Chắc chắn là một cửa chỗ mua sắm tốt nhất ở Champasak. Dao Heuang (New Market) là khoảng hai cây số về phía đông nam ra khỏi thành phố.

Người mua hàng nên lưu ý rằng Champasak không phải là một thành phố du lịch lớn và vì vậy tốt nhất để tìm hiểu một số số Lào hoặc ít nhất là có một máy tính với bạn vì bạn chỉ có thể nhận được một nụ cười thân thiện, một nụ cười từ các nhà cung cấp khi yêu cầu giá. Có một máy ATM ở Pakse (có – chỉ có một) chấp nhận thẻ quốc tế. Mặc dù số tiền được giới hạn cho mỗi giao dịch, người ta có thể rút một số lượng không giới hạn của thời gian, nhưng khi máy có sản phẩm nào có thể duy trì như vậy miễn là một tuần.

*Chợ Sáng*


Vị trí chợ là khoảng 200 metressouth từ trung tâm thị trấn. Pakse Morning Market bán trái cây và rau quả được trồng ở bãi sau của người dân địa phương và cũng bán hàng như quần áo, hàng thủ công, silverwares, và các mặt hàng gia dụng. Mặc dù giá chuyển nhượng được, nó đã không tốn kém. Một số gian hàng trong các thực phẩm cung cấp khu vực xung quanh và cà phê Lào và điều này chắc chắn là một nơi hoàn hảo để nghỉ ngơi sau một buổi sáng mệt mỏi mua sắm.

----------


## thientai206

t thì thấy toàn đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ là nhiều, đẹp nh không pai là ai cũng  mua để làm quà được

----------

